# First IVF- Total Fertilisation Failure



## Twiggy1704 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi all,

Really looking for some support and advice here I have just undergone my first IVF round which only started on 3rd Jan - I am 34 and was on the short protocol due to high AMH of 51.5.  Up until now, the only diagnosis we had was unexplained as we had been TTC for 2 years. I stimulated well and they got 15 eggs only on Friday.  I received a call very early on Sat morning, to my utter shock,  that none had fertilised. Out of 15 I had 11 mature eggs. I could not believe it. The embryologist stated that it's now more likely to be a sperm problem which has knocked us both for six. We both spend yday in a total daze.  Has anyone else ever had this and went onto have a successful preg? Apparently there were plenty of sperm but they were ignoring the eggs. He thinks DH sperm is lacking PLC Zeta Proteins which exhibit calcium channels to build attraction for fertilisation, so DO sperm will go to an andrology lab I'm Oxford for analysis. I live in Glasgow but got IVF in Dundee.  Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks so much xxc


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Hi, Twiggy, didn't want to read and run.  I've not experienced this myself, but here are a couple of threads that may be relevant:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=329763

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=331389.0

I really don't understand why more clinics don't attempt rescue ICSI when there is complete fertilisation failure via conventional IVF.


----------



## Twiggy1704 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks very much CrazyHorse- means a lot. They don't do any rescuse ICSI at Dundee as there are risks after day 0 apparently and I am NHS. Was told today that all my eggs will now be discarded- broke my heart! I'll check out the threads. Thank you for your help. Xxx


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Twiggy1704,

Really sorry to hear what's happened to you both. That sucks. Failure really hurts right?
Like crazyhorse I have not experienced this but at the very least they have something to work on. Perhaps they will try ICSI next time? My DH sperm has low motility and I had 5 fertilised eggs which was amazing. So perhaps this is the way forward for you too.

Keep positive and be strong, pick up and try again xxx


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Twiggy, 

We were in the unfortunate position of having fertilisation failure even though we had ICSI from the outset due to sperm issues. I still remember how upset we were. 3 months later we underwent our second cycle and I couldn't stop thinking about the failed cycle all throughout treatment but I now have a gorgeous cheeky little 16 month old who was the result of one of the three eggs that fertilized that time.

A lot of people view the first cycle as a trial and error cycle and your clinic will adjust what they need to for your next cycle. Ask the clinic what the recommend for next cycle, go armed with questions you might want to ask.

Allow time for some grief but then get the PMA ready to go through it again   xxx

(By the way I was also Dundee)


----------



## Twiggy1704 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Charlie and Tilly. Thanks so so much for your responses.  Charlie- yes they will move straight onto ICSI neXT for definite, but they want to do some research on DH sperm too as sperm and eggs were both at the sane party but defo no dancing between them. The sperm numbers were good and none died- they just weren't interested in each other. I am now paranoid that the next cycle won't work.  Tilly- what we're the reasons they gave you for non fertilisation?  Did they say it was egg or sperm problems?  Did they do any further tests after 1St failed cycle? They seen pretty sure it's sperm problems for DH. 

Thanks so so much for the replies- it feels better just typing this out. Xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just wanted to send you a massive hug honey  

Loads of love to you both xxx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

I had no fertilisation on my nhs cycle, (a lot less eggs than you) normal ivf. second cycle with a private clinic we had ICSI and got fertilisation.  

Good luck   and all the best if you go again.


----------



## Twiggy1704 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you cloudy and Lizzie- I will defo for for icsi next and I was told by the embryologist this would defo be the case. I am a determined little bugger and I don't give up easily! 

Thanks so much for your posts- it means so much. Reading them out to DH and it gives us so much hope for the next time. 

Been one of the worst weekends ever for a lone time! Xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Massive   . I remember that dazed feeling you are describing.  I had never even considered the possibility of not even getting to transfer and not having even the possibility of success is really hard. We had 23 eggs and none fertilised.  I remember being terrified waiting for the fertilisation result from our first ICSI but we had 20 mature eggs and 16 fertilised. One went on to become our eldest daughter. In subsequent cycles we have always had good fertilisation with ICSI.  Good luck - I know it seems really hard now but you have a great chance with ICSI - if the problem is what they suggest ICSI will overcome that.

S xx


----------



## Twiggy1704 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sapphire

Thanks very much for your reply- it has given me so much hope! I went into my first IVF attempt full of promise and quite carefree about it, and I know the next time will be so much different. I am meeting with a male factor embryologist on Friday, so I will go armed with many questions!

Thanks so so much for your response- this board has been a lifesaver for me.

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hope appointment goes well today. I found the following article interesting. Seems to suggest could be caused by either sperm or egg problem.

S x

http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/apr/16/fertility-mystery-solved-protein-discovered-joins-sperm-eggs

 This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Twiggy1704 (Jan 17, 2015)

Awww, Sapphire, thanks so so much for this. This gives me so much hope! We went to see the consultant today who was very positive about it and OH is being tested for PLC Zeta Protein deficiency as they are doing a study on it just now and if deficient then it will be ICSI with oocyte activation.  She also stated that normal ICSI should overcome this but if this protein is found (I. E couples who had problems with ICSI also ) that ICSI with oocyte activation has a 64% fertilisation rate which is far better than my 0! Feel like I am getting my mojo back gradually! And it's so nice to hear of your wee babies from your next cycles. 

Thanks so much for your reply and lifting my spirits 

Xxxc


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Sam- I know this post is old a reply is unlikely, but where did you get the PLC Zeta test done?


----------

